# WHAT are you craving?



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RIGHT NOW. At this very instant. What do you want??


Ill go...

a Honey Crisp apple. I want one so bad. Its all I can think about...seriously!!!


What about you?!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

a Mountain Dew.

oh, and also some Wendy's.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Taco bell #6 and a mountain dew or chinese food!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Taco bell #6 and a mountain dew or chinese food!


BAHAHA!! I had a Taco Bell #6 and a Mt. Dew today!!!! It was good!!! I have a Chalupa left over! LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang.. taco bell #6. ima bout to get my butt up off this couch and go get me one. lmao.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> BAHAHA!! I had a Taco Bell #6 and a Mt. Dew today!!!! It was good!!! I have a Chalupa left over! LOL.


Pop it in the Microwave I'll be there in a few...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

White castles


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

budlight..........


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Henney with a splash of coke .....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Food... any kind of food


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> White castles


HAROLD AND KUMAR!!!!!

Ever had Krystal Burger? It's bomb too!

A nice philly cheesesteak

or a steak medium rare with mushrooms LOL


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> HAROLD AND KUMAR!!!!!
> 
> Ever had Krystal Burger? It's bomb too!
> 
> ...


\I was just about to say Krystals!! HAhA! :rofl:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You can tell Dave's a northerner... they got White castles


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

whats a krystal burger???

i hate white castle. gag. the fiance loves it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would die for a tangerine......that sounds so good but I had two this week and I'm allergic to them.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

meganc66 said:


> whats a krystal burger???
> 
> i hate white castle. gag. the fiance loves it.


 Same thing as a white castle


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

White Castle is gag-a-licious. Ive never had one, but the smell makes me wanna vomit. LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well it tastes just like that, shantel. LMAO.

ok well in the far future when i come south to get my pup, ill bribe the boyfran with krystal burgers or something .


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried to bribe Adam with everything I could think of...poophead wont go. Im going with my Grandma now!!! Hahaha!!! YAYYY!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

your gram is going? thats sweet!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

A dark chocolate Dove Bar


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

** coughs** craves being well lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Extra Sharp Chedder Cheese Sticks.........Mmmmmmmmm

With some ritz crackers..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Kind herbs and Coke and Captain....
I just ate Mexican and tried to walk it off but I'm still full. Right about now a buzz would be good.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> You can tell Dave's a northerner... they got White castles


We call them "sliders" and they taste the same as they smell.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I call them gut busters LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> I call them gut busters LOL


they take days to recover from and your reminded of the taste everytime you cut one!!!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

GROSS Dave!!!! It's so sad that I know exactly what you mean......


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i can go for orange pop DAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

THANKS YOU ACTUALLY GOTB ME A ORANGE POP HEHEHE HAHAHA


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I could go for a Snickers bar DAVE!

(Im waiting...you got Carley a pop...)


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I want some ribs.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

mmmmm to hold my new baby boy well hes 10 1/2 mounths now . to kiss my wife . just to go home for a bit would be real nice .


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I actually have a picture of the last ribs I ate.










Good times.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahaha! Those looks good!!! Now I want some! Dang you!!! LOL.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

They were bomb like tick tock tick tock s0n.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I could use a large bottle of water and some ibuprofen! Hungover!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

How bout some Nutella on homemade wholewheat bread???mmmmmm


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i want some of my grammies meatballs.

oh wait, im getting ready to go have some. WHOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

A nice thick medium rare steak with a loaded baked potatoe and a glass of sweet tea and a decent movie!

Im stuck here at the firehall!!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

cheese cake and some baked ziti I made a while ago

Can not stop thinking about it ><


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Fried cheese. I'd settle for some White Castle fish sammiches and chicken rings with a big chocolate shake.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

right now im not craving ne thing...but now that i think of it i could go for a philly cheese steak grinder!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

And now...I cant get Chili's out of my head. Im craving it. I worked there for almost 3 years, and its still my favorite restaurant. I seriously want everything on the menu, right now.


----------

